# spray painting college??



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

my girlfriend tried to enroll at motherwell college to do spraypainting, unfortunately she was a bit late. she lives in glasgow/fife, do you know any other places that do it?


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

i know Dundee college do it might be a bit far away tho


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.northglasgowcollege.ac.uk/

"Full time courses with places available for courses starting in August 2010 : Motor Vehicle Body Work Studies"

HTH.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you find the info OK?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks a lot mate, appreciate that.


----------

